# معلومات جديدة عن الصلب



## maryanne_omega (4 أغسطس 2008)

لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل والمرارة؟



مزيج الخل والمرارة كان يعطى للمصلوبين ... 



الكثير منا يظن أنه يعطى للمصلوب لكي يزيد من عذاباته، لكن هذا ليس صحيحا

.... 

هذا المزيج كان مخدر... مخدر للألم كالمورفين

... 

كان يستخدم لكي يقلل من آلام المصلوب

!!! 

أترى معي قوة المسيح

!! 

رغم كل آلامه الرهيبة إلا أنه رفض أن يشرب المزيج( متى 34:27) لأنه أتى إلى الأرض لكي يتألم من أجلنا ويخلصنا

... 

فخطايانا كثيرة وعظيمة،

لذلك الثمن المدفوع لأجلها يجب أن يكون عظيما

... 

فهو قال 'الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ألا أشربها؟'(يو11:18)... 



• المسيح جلد مرتين وليس مرة!!


أول مرة جلد فيها المسيح

كان في دار رئيس الكهنة لما كان منتظرا أن يعرض أمام الكهنة...( إقرأ متى63:22)..



والذين جلدوه هم اليهود وليس الرومان

... 

وفي أثناء الجلد والإستهزاء نظر إلى بطرس لما صاح الديك فبكى بطرس بكاء مر (متى 61-63:22)... . 


والمرة الثانية كما تعرفون هي الأربعين جلدة من الرومان قبل أن يصلب

... 

• المصلوب لا يجلد

!! 

أي إنسان محكوم عليه بالصلب لا يجلد كما ينص القانون الروماني 

... 

لكن المسيح جلد قبل الصلب كاسرا قانون الرومان

... 

هذا حدث لأن بيلاطس أمر بجلد المسيح أملا في أن ينال المسيح تعاطف الشعب اليهودي، فيتفادى صلبه

... 

لأن بيلاطس إعترف عدة مرات ببر المسيح وبراءته من التهم المنسوبة له، لكن خطته فشلت

... 

فتسبب في زيادة عذابات المسيح الجسدية

... 

• لماذا مات المسيح سريعا؟

المسيح مات سريعا بسبب العذابات التي نالها قبل أن يصلب... 

فالجلد تسبب في إصابة الرئتين ونزيف داخل القفص الصدري ونزيف خارجي

... 

مما أدى إلى صعوبة في التنفس وضعف في عمل الوظائف الحيوية في الجسم

... 

وعندما نقرأ ا لكتاب جيدا نجد أن المسيح لم تكسر ساقاه لأن الجنود وجدوه قد مات، أما اللصان فكانا حيان، فكسروا ساقهم

... 

حتى أن بيلاطس تعجب لسرعة موت المسيح (مرقس 44:15) 


ولكى يتم ما قيل عنه فى الكتاب المقدس

... 

الذي طعن المسيح أصبح شهيدا وتعيد له الكنيسة مرتبن في السنة

!! 

طعن الجندي المسيح في جنبه ليتأكد من أنه قد مات

... 

وإسم هذا الجندي لونجينوس

... 

وهوقديس عظيم آمن بالمسيح وهو على الصليب مهانا ضعيفا... لكنه أدرك أن هذاالضعف كان قمة القوة لأن محبة المسيح لأعداءه على الصليب غلبت كل قوىالشر

... 

• يهوذا الإسخريوطي لم يتوقع صلب المسيح!!

عندما ندقق في أحداث الصلب، نجد أن يهوذا أحب المال أكثر من الله، مما دفعه إلى تسليم المسيح لليهود بثلاثين من الفضة...

وهنانجد أن يهوذا سلم المسيح على أساس أنه بريء ولم يفعل شرا، وبالتالي عندمايحاكمه اليهود سيجدوه بريء ويفرجون عنه...وبهذا يكون قد كسب المال وفي نفس الوقت ينال المسيح البراءة... لكن لم تتحقق خطة يهوذا وحدث ما لم يكن فيحسبانه وحكم على المسيح بالصلب... حينها ندم يهوذا على ما فعله وأدرك هول الكارثة وتذكر تحذيرات المسيح المتكررة له، فأرجع الثلاثين من الفضة إلىالكهنة واعترف بأنه أسلم دما بريئا...وفي ندم ويأس ذهب وشنق نفسه

...

ما الذي جعل اللص يؤمن بالمسيح ربا ومخلصا؟؟

في بداية الصلب،

نجد أن اللصان كلاهما كانا يعيران المسيح لأنه كان مجرما مثلهم

... 

لكن ماذا حدث حتى يؤمن ديماس اللص بالمسيح؟

1.كان اللصان يسبان ويلعنان المسيح واليهود والرومانالذين صلبوهما

... 

أما المسيح فلم يقل كلمة شريرة، بل على العكس، فقد طلب من الله أن يغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون

... 

ولم يكن يرد على تعييرات ديماس وجيسماس(اللص اليسار)....



أناأتخيل أن اللص عندما رأى هذا الموقف ذهل وقال في نفسه ' ما هذا الإنسان العجيب؟! كيف يسامح صالبيه... يالهذه المحبة العظيمة

!!' ... 

وعند هذا الوقت توقف ديماس عن تعيير المسيح... وشعر بأن المسيح إنسان بار وقديس... لكنه لم يدرك بعد لاهوت المسيح

... < /b>

2.سمع ديماس المسيح يطلب من يوحنا الحبيب وهو في قمة آلامه أن يهتم بالعذراء ويعتبرها أمه

... 

فتعجب من محبة المسيح، وفي نفس الوقت اندهش من محبة العذراء ويوحنا الحبيب للمسيح, فهما تبعاه إلى الصليب ولم يخافا من الجنود الرومان واليهود مثلباقي التلاميذ

... 

فبدأ قلب ديماس يلين ويتحول من قلب حجر إلى قلب لحم...فمحبة المسيح أذابت قلبه

... 

لكن هل هذا يكفي حتى يؤمن ديماس بألوهية المسيح المصلوب المهان الضعيف؟ لا...لا يكفي

... 

3.إظلمت الشمس، وتزلزلت الأرض، والصخور تشققت، والأموات قاموا، والحجاب انشق نصفين

... 

حينهاربط ديماس الأحداث كلها ببعضها البعض بعمل النعمة فانفتحت عيناه وأدركديماس حقيقة المسيح وصرخ بكل قوة وقال ' أذكرني يارب متى جئت فيملكوتك

'... 

فسمع الوعد المبارك من المسيح 'الحق الحق أقو ل لك أنك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس

'... 


'طوباك أنت أيها اللص الطوباوى'


الموضوع منقول للأمانة

صلوا لأجلي كتير 
ربنا معاكم 



(لو الموضوع مش فى القسم الصحيح يا ريت تنقلوه لمكانه الصح )


----------



## صوت الرب (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: معلومات جديدة عن الصلب*

موضوع رائع و معلومات جديدة بالنسبة لي
الرب يبارك تعبك 


> (لو الموضوع مش فى القسم الصحيح يا ريت تنقلوه لمكانه الصح )


مكانه الصحيح في منتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام


----------



## maryanne_omega (4 أغسطس 2008)

حسب معلوماى العلمية ان لاكحول يتحول لخل بسبب تفاعلات  و الكحول مادة مخدرة


----------



## ana_more (4 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يباركك بجد موضوع هايل


----------



## محاور_مسلم (4 أغسطس 2008)

maryanne_omega قال:


> حسب معلوماى العلمية ان لاكحول يتحول لخل بسبب تفاعلات  و الكحول مادة مخدرة



صحيح لكن الخل ليس مادة مخدرة أبدا و الخل لا يخدر نهائياً يمكنك تجربة ذلك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: معلومات جديدة عن الصلب*

*رد جميل فعلا انا قرية قبل كدة ومش جديد

اما بالنسبة للاخ المسلم خد دة ومن قال لا اعرف فقد افتي




			صحيح لكن الخل ليس مادة مخدرة أبدا و الخل لا يخدر نهائياً يمكنك تجربة ذلك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...









تقبل تحياتي اغريغوريوس*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: معلومات جديدة عن الصلب*

الأخ الفاضل / محاور مسلم
+++ ما قدمته الأخت فى موضوعها ، يحتوى بعضاً من الحقائق التى أوردها الإنجيل ، مع شيئ من تأملاتها ، مع شيئ من تفسيراتها .
+++ فلا تشغل بالك كثيراً بذلك ، بل -- كنصيحة مخلصة -- ركِّز على الحقائق الإنجيلية وحدها ، وهى التى نلتزم بها فعلاً .
+++ والأفضل -- من وجهة نظرى -- أن تبحث ما يقوله الإنجيل ، بنفسك ، لكى يكون بحثاً علمياً ، تستطيع من خلاله أن تكوِّن فكرة صحيحة شاملة عن الموضوع ، والأفضل هو البدأ بالبشارات ( الأناجيل) الأربعة :- أناجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ، لأنها تسرد شهادات التلاميذ والرسل ، عن حياة المسيح على الأرض ، والتى هى عصب المسيحية .
+++ وعن ذلك ، يسعدنا أن نرد على كل إستفسار وسؤال ، بلا حدود ، لأن المسيحية تعطى الإنسان حق أن يسأل بكل راحته ، بشرط الجدِّية والنظام  ، مثلما فى المدارس بالضبط ، ولهذا السبب سمَّى السيد المسيح تلاميذه بهذه الصفة ، لأنه هو المعلم ، وهم تلاميذ ، وكذلك كلنا .


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (4 أغسطس 2008)

يا محاور يا مسلم
لم اجد في جدلك ي نوع من الحوارات !!!!! بل هو جدل غبي ...
فلا تؤل الكلام لغير معناه ولا تمرر مفاهيم خاطئة ..


> *أريد أن أعرف هل يجوز للمسيحي أن يقول قال المسيح كذا و كذا *
> *وهو لم يقل ؟*


اين وجدت هذا يا كاذب ؟؟؟؟؟ ومن قال ما لم يقله المسيح ..

أما عن الخل و المر فكان يعتقد أنه يسكن الالام
ونحن هنا لسنا بصدد حقيقه علمية نناقش هل هي حقيقة أم لا ..
ولكن الواقع التاريخي الذي لا تستطيع لا أنت ولا مليون مثلك إنكارة هو انه كان يوجد اعتقاد في كفاءة هذا المزيج لاسكان الالام ..

ورفض المسيح تناوله حتى لا يعتقد أحد أنه يبحث عن الراحه من الامه ..

فهمت ولا نعيد كمان ؟؟؟


ملاحظه أخيرة : تحدث بإسلوب افضل من هذا ... مفهوم ؟


----------



## My Rock (4 أغسطس 2008)

محاور_مسلم قال:


> *كل الذي قلته بأن الله عز وجل هو خالق كل شيئ فكيف سيكون إنسان ؟*
> *‏my rock أنا أتوق للحوار معك فلا تحذف ردودي أرجوك *.


 
لم و لن يمنعك احد من ان تحاورني
توجه للاقسام الحوارية و اطرح موضوعك و تأكد انه غير مكرر


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2008)

عزيزي محاور
يرجى منك احترام القسم الذي انت فيه الان
هذا القسم ليس للحوار
فكل مشاركة حوارية سوف تحذف


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: معلومات جديدة عن الصلب*



> هنا أقصد ما رأيك بهذا الموضوع يا زعيم ؟
> ‏my rock أنت في داخلك أن متأكد 100% أنك تؤمن بالله الواحد الأحد
> فالمسيحية دين الله عز وجل لكن لا تضل الناس إنتبه فمنتداك يسب و يلعن كتاب سماوي
> ونبي من عند الله إحذر أخي
> ...



*لية بتتطرق للاظلام دينك وانت مضايق اني دينك انهار ووقع اساسة جي تتكلم كلام فضفاض هنا دية حقيقة تاريخية المسيح مشرفبش خل اية الي معصبك ومضايقك  اثبتلك المعلومة بطريقة عليمية طب بما انك تجادل

تقدر تقول لية المسيح مشربش الخل ؟*


----------



## محاور_مسلم (4 أغسطس 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> عزيزي محاور
> يرجى منك احترام القسم الذي انت فيه الان
> هذا القسم ليس للحوار
> فكل مشاركة حوارية سوف تحذف



*حسناً لك هذا أستاذي ..*


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2008)

القوانين الجديدة للمنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (10 أغسطس 2008)

ملاحظه صغيرة بعد إذن مشرفي القسم ..
السيد اللامحاور المسلم
عندما تجروء وتنقل موضوع من هنا لمنتداك الاسلامي فأقل شئ ان تنقل الموضوع بكامل ردوده ولا التقيه الاسلامية جرت في عروقك !!!!

كما نقلت الهراء الذي نقلته من مشاركاتك هل تجروء على نقل الموضوع بكامله !!!


----------

